

PhoneGap (Cordova) for iOS games - why not? why yes? - rutipo


======
kingofspain
I've used PhoneGap in the past and whilst it worked well enough for a basic
CRUD-y app, I'm not so sure about games, especially given the webview is
nobbled in comparison to the browser.

I'm toying with the idea of building a game I never got around to on my old
Amiga and looked at Corono (<http://www.anscamobile.com/corona/>). Obviously
no good for HTML games but it does look up to the job if you fancy switching
to Lua.

